# Vape Expo UK 2018



## Hooked (5/5/18)

http://www.vaperexpo.co.uk/

"The Vaper Expo May 2018 will be the sixth edition of the show based at the NEC Birmingham. The first show was held in 2015 and within just a few years the show has quadrupled in terms of size, number of exhibitors and visitor attendance. We have been working on creating a show that works for all our exhibitors, trade visitors and consumers, combining the right mix of professionalism, entertainment, retail and B2B. 

The Vaper Expo UK is now recognised as the largest and most important vaping event in Europe and is considered to be the must-attend expo for UK and International manufacturers, suppliers and distributors. We are proud to introduce and unite leading key players in the industry, to act as the platform for launching new products and services, and serve as the central European hub for the vaping industry."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

